# Cal's Grease question



## NoMoSurf

I'm about to order some Cal's grease. One of the web sites that I was looking around at listed the "Purple" as being for colder climates and smaller reels. I know it is a thinner viscosity for the colder climates. But I have never seen it referred for smaller reels.

Which should I get? I mainly use 5000 sized spinning reels. I do have a few 3000 and 4000 reels as well. Then I have a pair of 40 sized trolling reels and a Penn 114 that I use for one week of the year. Oh and of course, my babies! My Mitchell 302/402's. I had always assumed that the "Tan" was the correct grease for my climate/size. But now....

Which do you guys use?


----------



## ChileRelleno

The regular tan/brown.

ETA: I'm assuming that you'll only use this on drag stacks?
I only use Cal's on HT-100/carbontex drags, for all other lubing of my reels I use Yamaha Marine grease & CorrosionX.


----------



## Ocean Master

I have and use both but on the reels you listed Cal's regular tan is what I would use when servicing them.

The only reason I use Cal's on Shimano, Daiwa, and other imported spinning reels is that it matches the original grease in consistency and color.

Penn spinners get Penn grease. Penn grease is lighter than the tan Cal's.

Most conventional reels would get straight marine grease on the gears. It's the only thing that actually sticks to the gears. 

I use Cal's purple on baitcasters and their drags and some bearings after adding a couple drops of CorrosionX to the bearings first.

I mix Yamaha marine grease with CorrosionX for the large bearings on conventional reels. Also some large spinning reels. It's the bluish green color grease from Yamaha. The bearings will never rust.

Confused now..?? It all depends on what I am working on and the end result. I want a reel to last forever without having to service every year.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I currently have been using the Penn blue grease on all of my reels, for every purpose.
I'm moderately happy with it. It is the only thing available around here except those couple of brands pushed by the Bass Masters tour. Never tried them though.

I service my reels once or twice a year when used in freshwater. That is about 49 weeks out of the year. The other two weeks are in saltwater and they get serviced as soon as I get home. I delayed that for about 2 weeks one time and lost three reels. And the reels were not dunked. They were just not saltwater rated reels. Since then I keep them sprayed down with Ardent Corrosion Guard while on the coast and they get a COMPLETE tear down and cleaning with a toothbrush when I get home. Havent lost one since... Not to corrosion. haha


----------



## Ocean Master

I know we have talked before about other things and I think I sent you some drag washers for your Mitchell reels. The Penn grease is fine and great for spinning reels. It is however very light in consistency. 

For your conventional reels pick up some saltwater proof marine grease. Either Evinrude Triple Guard or Yamaha marine grease. The Evinrude grease is very tacky and really sticks to the gears, screws, and everything else. I've taken screws out that had been in for 2 years and the blue grease is still stuck to the screws. Don't use it in bearings b/c it's too thick. 

I get a really good deal on Cal's grease paying around $25.00 a pound delivered but shipping to you would negate the discount. If your ever around here stop by and get some and anything else you may need.


----------



## NoMoSurf

Thanks. We have talked and I did get some washers for my Mitchells.

I ordered some tan Cal's last night. I paid $6 for 1oz shipped. For as few reels as I build, I think it should last a while. I do need to take a trip down there to get some stuff from you and/or Joe. I need some reel knobs.

I'll see if I can find some of the lubes that you recommended around here. Might be a tall order. We dont have much in the form of marine supply places around here. We do have a Bass Pro nearby, but they dont carry any Evinrude or Yamaha stuff. They are a Mercury dealer... Merc have a similar lube?


----------

